
Ask HN: Inventions from history that might've never happened? - nonzerosum
Are there inventions from history that might&#x27;ve been delayed 10+ years without the work of 1-2 people?<p>I&#x27;m hoping to identify examples of people doing things that aren&#x27;t merely redistributive<p>e.g. if if one ride sharing company never started, it is and was a crowded enough space that there&#x27;d still be someone who runs&#x2F;owns a $10bn+ value ride sharing company.<p>I&#x27;m looking for examples from history where &quot;if person X didn&#x27;t do Y, then thing Z wouldn&#x27;t have happened for at least ~20+ years&quot;
======
ParameterOne
Henry Ford making a V8. Everyone told him it was impossible to cast an eight
cylinder engine block in one piece. He did it anyway.
[http://dreamdolivelove.com/do-it/choosing-setting-
goals/the-...](http://dreamdolivelove.com/do-it/choosing-setting-goals/the-
secret-of-henry-fords-success)

